# lorazepam



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

is anyone taking lora z's ? they are making my life a bit less unbearable by helping me relax and sort of drawing me into a sleepier, more trippy place.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

doesn't really work for me. i mean, it stops me from physically freaking out, but doesn't stop the feeling


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

at least it stops you from freaking out. that's what it does for me too.


----------

